
Airbnb Promises to Verify All 7M Listings After Vice Report Exposes Scam - senthil_rajasek
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb58jd/airbnb-promises-to-verify-all-7-million-listings-after-vice-report-exposes-scam
======
rdtwo
I bet they have/share data with Facebook and other social media so they can
scan for “party” indicators. Wouldn’t even be surprised if they pull phone
meta data and Credit spending patterns to run predictive algorithms.

